# dust collection not working !



## Dennisefl (Mar 30, 2009)

Dust collection not working !
I have a Harbor Freight dust collector hooked to my router table, band saw, and stationary belt sander, switching between them. I replaced the 5 micron bag with a 1 micron one, no change. 
I still have a lot of dust in the shop and can't find out where it's coming from. I'd like some kind of leak detector, but they are very expensive.
Does anyone have a solution for me ( and others as well )?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You say "switching betwen them" which leads me to believe that you have blast gates on each tool for max suction. According to a Fine Woodworking issue I got back around Xmas, 0.3 micron is what is needed which requires a hepa filter and a cyclone to clean the airstream enough to keep from plugging it up right away. 
You don't mention table saw and it is one of the worst offenders. The below table dust extraction doesn't cut it and I am looking at building a pickup to hang just above the blade to catch what is currently getting thrown at my face. If you have below the table extraction for the router table this could also be a problem since 100% of the dust and chips are made above the table.
A leak isn't your problem unless it is truly severe or it is after the vacuum source. A leak reduces the effectiveness of the suction at the inlet but cannot leak dust as the inside of the pipe is at negative pressure so all movement is still towards the vac. In order for a joint to leak dust, the inside of the pipe would have to be at positive pressure.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dennis, no dust collection system is 100% in a shop. You can spend a great deal of money for one of the ceiling mounted air filtration units or do what I did: buy a used HEPA filter like the round Honeywell models. You can find these at garage and yard sales cheap and they work great to eliminate the airborne fines.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm pretty much convinced that the exhaust air bags are woefully undersized. Doubly true if the mesh size is reduced in size. There's nowhere else for the exhaust air (pressure) to go once the pores start to fill up. A relatively simple cure is to go the 'bag house' route if space isn't a huge problem; or at least add a second bag to the exhaust. Hasn't been a priority for me but I've been giving it a lot of thought. 
Something like this but on a smaller scale...
Donaldson|Torit|IRD Dust Collectors


----------



## andysden (Aug 9, 2011)

Youcvould always vent the exhaust outside Andy


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have a harbor freight dust collector (the 2hp model) and what I did was put a paper barrel under the unit to support the bag so if it gets any pin holes in the plastic bag the dust and debris will be contained in the bag because the air pressure keeps the plastic bag pressed against the sides of the barrel. I supose a garbage can of the right size would also work. I also found that when the barrel gets too full it collects (sucks) less dust. My barrel only exposes about 3" of the plastic bag between the barrel and the collector ring above it, and I can see how full the barrel is.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

On a different note: I attached a furnace filter to a window fan so that all the air has to flow thru the filter to pass theu the fan. My shop is small (15x20) and I position the fan to blow the air at the wall. Once the fan has run for a few minutes I noticed it creates a circulation or air vortex and it clears the room of fine airborn particles very quickly.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> I'm pretty much convinced that the exhaust air bags are woefully undersized


Hi dan

I'm with you there, but what the OP may not be aware of is that before cloth filters work properly they need to develop a layer of dust _on the inside_. I use to find that running some 18mm (3/4in) MDF through the saw a number of times would do that. It still won't be as good as pleated paper filters, though 

Regards

Phil


----------



## Dennisefl (Mar 30, 2009)

I made a rotary switch out of ABS pipe. Turn the handle to select the tool to collect from. It doesn't leak !


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

> I'd like some kind of leak detector, but they are very expensive.


Dennis, When someone has a slow leak in a tire, it gets pumped-up and immersed in water. Watching for bubbles allows one to pinpoint the leak location. HVAC contractors give ductwork a smoke test for leaks to assure all joints are properly sealed. You may be able to find "leak detectors" in convenience stores - they are usually kept "behind the counter" and are available in packs of 20. My guess is that Charles (Cherryville Chuck) has given you a very good answer, as have many others from the membership.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Dennisefl said:


> I made a rotary switch out of ABS pipe. Turn the handle to select the tool to collect from. It doesn't leak !


I'd love to see that; can you post a sketch and/or pictures?


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

andy's Den said:


> Youcvould always vent the exhaust outside Andy


Now that's a fantastic idea!

I was about to buy a fancy cyclonic Jet system but for half the price I can get a three inlet dust collector and then point the exhaust out through a hole in the wall.

My gardener then has something to do every Monday.

Nice!


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

I finally found the solution on what to do with my band saw dust collector. Thank you for this question and thank you all for the brilliant solutions and ideas.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Leak detector = simple mix water and a little liquid dishsoap put on with a spray bottle bubles will form where air escapes ..... Good luck


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Warren; I think what Dennis is concerned with is air leaking _into_ the system, not out. The lower pressure in the ductwork (the vacuum effect) is compromised when any of the fittings allows random air to compromise the suction.
smoke from a match might indicate air movement into the ducting if held close to the suspect fittings or joints (?).


----------



## Dennisefl (Mar 30, 2009)

From the replies received and considering how much $ so far, I might have been better off not buying the "dust collector" stuff. Instead a good air filter mask to wear in the shop and let the dust fly !!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

*Dust collection rotary switch*



Dennisefl said:


> I made a rotary switch out of ABS pipe. Turn the handle to select the tool to collect from. It doesn't leak !


Could you post pictures of the rotary switch you made? It might be just what some of us need to add to our dust collection systems.


----------



## joliebayer (Oct 15, 2012)

So how you reslved it?


----------

